# Bearcat vs Seafury



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2022)

Which one do you strap into for a little one on one? Let's put the Centaurus back in the Sea Fury for our test.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Thats a difficult one. Like them both. Very good lines. Wonder what the number guys come up with.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Oct 14, 2022)

The Sea Fury is one of the most beautiful propellor planes ever, imo.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> The Sea Fury is one of the most beautiful propellor planes ever, imo.


But at a second hand lot i would have an awfull time choosing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Oct 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> But at a second hand lot i would have an awfull time choosing.



The Bearcat's no prune-face, sure -- definitely the best-looking Grumman single-engine prop plane. Tigercat wins the Grumman trophy for me, but the Bearcat has a look that is all about business, too.

But the Sea Fury, good lord, the lines are just so resonant. Definitely the sexiest radial fighter of the era, for my money.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> The Bearcat's no prune-face, sure -- definitely the best-looking Grumman single-engine prop plane. Tigercat wins the Grumman trophy for me, but the Bearcat has a look that is all about business, too.
> 
> But the Sea Fury, good lord, the lines are just so resonant. Definitely the sexiest radial fighter of the era, for my money.


Yah. They both look the par. And honest i can not choose. 
Its like 2 of the Stratocasters Jimi played. You can have only one. You pick one. I cant. Ohh and shall we throw in the SRV too? Just to muddle it more up.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Oct 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yah. They both look the par. And honest i can not choose.
> Its like 2 of the Stratocasters Jimi played. You can have only one. You pick one. I cant. Ohh and shall we throw in the SRV too? Just to muddle it more up.



Of the scores of Strats Jimi played, I love the white w/maple fretboard best. But even more than that I love the SG Custom:






Gibson guy for life!


----------



## GTX (Oct 14, 2022)

*Grumman F8F-2 Bearcat*​*Hawker FB.11 Sea Fury*​*Maximum speed*455 mph (732 km/h, 395 kn)​460 mph (740 km/h, 400 kn)​*Range*1,105 mi (1,778 km, 960 nmi)​780 mi (1,260 km, 680 nmi)​*Service ceiling*40,800 ft (12,400 m)​35,800 ft (10,900 m)​*Rate of climb*4,465 ft/min (22.68 m/s)​4,320 ft/min (21.9 m/s)​*Power/Weight*0.22 hp/lb (0.36 kW/kg)​0.27 hp/lb (0.44 kW/kg)​*Armament*
Guns: 4 × 20 mm (.79 in) AN/M3 cannon
Rockets: 4 × 5 in (127 mm) HVAR unguided rockets
Bombs: 1,000 lb (454 kg) bombs

Guns: 4 × 20 mm (0.79 in) Hispano Mk V autocannon
Rockets: Up to 16 x 3 inch rockets
Bombs: 2,000 lb (910 kg) of bombs

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 14, 2022)

Sea Fury for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

You see? impossible task... Gibson....Stratocaster....Fury ...Bearcat... Ohh he played base also. He had at one time a Rickenbacker.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> You see? impossible task... Gibson....Stratocaster....Fury ...Bearcat... Ohh he played base also. He had at one time a Rickenbacker.
> 
> 
> View attachment 690723


My wife bought a Stratocaster for her first boyfriend, the only thing he didnt return when they split up. The only thing worth anything.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

pbehn said:


> My wife bought a Stratocaster


Thats a keeper if i ever seen one.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Thats a keeper if i ever seen one.


Well he was in a band thats how we met, then he went to London, got into the scene and the drugs, ended up as a session musician in New York last we heard, a great guitarist wrecked by dope.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 14, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> The Sea Fury is one of the most beautiful propellor planes ever, imo.


Would a Bearcat in FAA colours look just about as good?


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Oct 14, 2022)

pbehn said:


> Would a Bearcat in FAA colours look just about as good?



For me, it's not the colors but the lines of the airframe, so I guess my answer is still "no". Strip all the insignia and paint, I simply like the aesthetics of the 'Fury more.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Oct 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> You see? impossible task... Gibson....Stratocaster....Fury ...Bearcat... Ohh he played base also. He had at one time a Rickenbacker.
> 
> 
> View attachment 690723



Check out the lefty in the background playing a Fender Jazzmaster:


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Aha! i know this one. Hendrix is a good slice of my life. His music has melted to what i call my core being. It will always be there, my to go to place when up or down.
But i do not like Stratocasters to play for myself. For some reason my hands are refusing to get to good terms with it. Like the sound but no. Ibanez is my dirty little secret.


----------

